# Want to hunt and get something.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been trying to call something in and collect my rewards as in an animal taken. To put it simply, I want to go with someone that can help me out. We have a lot of country up here and I have not been able to call any thing in except for raven and moose. I went out today and tried again and didn't get to even call due to the cold weather. I need some one to show me how. This is a very humbling request that I make. I would consider the western area as my first choice.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure someone will help you out there Barry. I can't suggest a lot from where I am apart from just don't give up. I wish I lived closer to you!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I live in the Midwest where it's not all that easy to call them up due to all the sprawl. (or is it the eastern coyotes are smarter?) Wish I could help. I know someone on here can probably help you out. Look forward to hearing about your results !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Barry, you are a good hunter. Personally I think you do just fine. Your shooting skills are more than good in fact I would call them sharp and you have the guns. As for your other gear I know you have the truck, camo and sleeping gear. How about your calls ?

Were you making referance to finding someone up there to hunt with ? If so I think I could round up someone to maybe do a wolf hunt with you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian read what Barry said! He hasn't called any predators in while calling and is asking for help of any kind.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Knapper,
If you ever find yourself wandering around West Central Texas, hit me up and I will take you calling with me.
I'm no outfitter but I have been doing this a long time. Still get skunked occasionally but have my share of success.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm fairly tied up with family and holiday stuff for awhile but would be glad to help you out after all the ruckus has died down Barry.
I'll Pm you and we can try to hook you up.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been trying to get out every two weeks and have not been able to get to a good calling spot, what I need the most is that first one and some one to show me how it is set up and how they call. I was thinking for some time after the first of the year due to the seasonal traveling going on till then. I checked the temps from the area I was at yesterday and the lows were around -9, when I was there it was zero and put a little wind with it and the wind chill is around 1-10. I have a hard time getting my wife to let me go on the snowmobile by myself due to the distance that can be covered and risky situations that can be a problem. For the state the size of this one we do have a lot of places that are private property. The roads are few, so it means that it takes something to get away from the roads and other people.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Barry are you interested in meeting someone up your way. I know do know several guys all over Ak, most of them are trappers but I am sure a good number call also. Up your way you have Lynx, fishers, yotes, fox, and wolves so you certainly have the critters.

That way you can experience how. And be safe with someone else out there with you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all of your in put. My wife thinks I get a little wild on the snowmachine, even when I am with her or others. Some people thought my dad went from mild to wild when he was in a boat, I guess this is my boat that goes in the snow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well wild is ok as long as you are safe. I remember your boating skills and you seem to know your boundries. I never saw you cross the line. And heck with a snow machine what can happen ?? you fall off ??

As long as you are like this guy I am with you ok.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

But if you rock like this....well I have to agree with your wife. You might be better off at home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you need to not get crazy out there alone Barry. And stay on your sets longer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Strap snowshoes on your snowmobile and LEAVE them there, they have gotten me out of trouble more then once when I was trapping 50 miles in the bush and by myself.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great point Rick. Last year a guy I know up there was stranded after his machine broke down. He had shoes and got up to a cabin 8 miles away. It was in deep snow had he not shoes he likely would have not made it.

So Barry buy some shoes and not those ol whimpy blow up ones.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We carry them most of the time and have not had to use them, we also carry saddle bags of survival gear all of the time. We also carry the days food in a cooler or in this case it would be a warmer so our food and water don't get hard on us. I don't ride over trees like that, its just asking for trouble. I ride over the smaller ones, sometimes they just jump in front of me!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Part of your problem might be the roar of your snow machine. If I can hear one com'in a mile away, those critters are hear'in it long before you get to a hunt'in area and say---Bye.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true Dave.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That was the reason I was trying to get along without it and had problems with organization and conditions. They hear enough of them on the weekend that they may not pay too much attention to them. I plan to make an over white for them and park them away from the calling site. The other thing is that I may be missing them coming though the area on there normal rounds, I may be calling but, no one is home.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is always a difficult calling situation, " calling when no one is home ". I have yet to have success that way. Sort of like stopping over at the neighbors for dinner when they are gone on vacation







.

Barry, when I am on a machine which is not all that often with the exception of my 3 wheeler ( which is very quiet ). I am always looking for sign, I am sure you do also. I make a note and come back or from another angle later.

You mentioned the areas you go to does see a fair amount of traffic. I might suggest you try the less traveled roads/trails. Slip in and walk in and wait for short spell ( hard to do in those negative 20 degree temps ) then try calling up your critter.

Another method I know a guy up your way uses. He keeps his eyes open out fromt for movement. His rifle is mounted on his machine in a scabord so he has quick access to it. You have one and may be using it already ? Jimmy has taken a few cats that way.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I think Dave may have hit on your problem, your animals may not hear Snowmobiles very often, So you may have to hunt farther from your SM or drive in day early and camp to let things quiet down overnight. I know Coyotes here shy away from ANY kind of Vehicle.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cross-country ski's., they are very quiet and you can go a long ways without much effort.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good suggestion Rick, very good. Just have a nice down hill slope and you can catch them







.

I might add that many animals not accustomed to hearing a machine often stand there like a deer in the head lights...its the ones that hear it and then have lead heading in thier dirrection tend to run for the high country at the first sounds of a motor.

Sort of like the deer here. Along the expressway I often see deer. However if I stop they are at attention. In this case it is the lack of movement not the sound.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you do ride the snowmobile, I'd give them a bit more time to settle down before calling. And don't be ripping it up on the way in on it..


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My machines are work and touring ones and when approaching the call sight it is done slowly. I think that I may have to walk farther from the sled to call. I plan on making covers for the machines as well. I think everyone is helping and I am headed in the right direction, thanks. Some of my problem is when I use the snowmobiles my wife will not let me go alone and finding someone with the same time of is hard. I would still like to try it somewhere else as well.


----------

